# Camera/Recording Equipment



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Would you friends with experience please recommend a good in-cab camera/recording system? I'm looking for a dash cam that has duel lenses for internal & external recording but I need some guidance from anyone whose got a good system. I'm not looking for road only shots nor would I like to debate this idea either. Just the technology folks. Any success stories out there? Thanks so much.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

I have a couple gopros I don't have them installed though but it is what is used for pretty much all sports recordings now especially since they are waterproof in the right case and have endless mounting capabilities.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Would you friends with experience please recommend a good in-cab camera/recording system? I'm looking for a dash cam that has duel lenses for internal & external recording but I need some guidance from anyone whose got a good system. I'm not looking for road only shots nor would I like to debate this idea either. Just the technology folks. Any success stories out there? Thanks so much.


Do you care about the quality of the video? Do you need nighttime recording? How about the size of the camera? Whats your budget?


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

I would care about the quality, otherwise why have it. Any camera system would need to record in cab- at night at low light. Audio is an even bigger plus. Budget is whatever it needs to be.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

i think the main thing also is recording time! i think m y 32 gb records for 9 hours! if i witness an accident, i will sell the memory card to the victim, then sell a fake memory card to the person at fault at double the first price!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

So victor which one do you have?


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

i have a regular canon camera i use for accidents, but those dash cams are great idea, i hear the have impact sensor and all that, would be nice if i had one, maybe if it would take a lot of recording time, i saw one for 59 advertised on the net, i might do that. i think it is a good idea to have a camera in the car, one time, this one lady told me she wasn't going to pay me the fare, this was when i drove a cab, i started the old cassette voice recorder, and trip was like $28 i took her to arrivals and stopped when i saw the first policeman and said, she says she doesn't want to pay me, she said i was lying, i told the policeman, should i play back the tape, she got the money out quick! and what if it is only kids in the car? if one of them says you touched them, it's game over for you ok, always best to be protected. those true mounted car camera are worth it i think.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a BlackVue 500 series, inside audio but not video. They also make a dual camera unit which I guess you can use inside. Mine has wifi so it can playback on a smart phone. Google or search Amazon for BlackVue.
I got it after a double trailer dirt hauler changed lanes into me, catching my left rear wheelwell, spinning and trapping me on the front of the truck at 60 mph. The driver told the CHP officer that I changed lanes into him. The camera would have made my case easier, although the officer and my insurer believed me, thankfully. I bought an extra cable and mounting bracket, so it takes only a moment to switch between cars.


----------



## victorious52 (Mar 20, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I have a BlackVue 500 series, inside audio but not video. They also make a dual camera unit which I guess you can use inside. Mine has wifi so it can playback on a smart phone. Google or search Amazon for BlackVue.
> I got it after a double trailer dirt hauler changed lanes into me, catching my left rear wheelwell, spinning and trapping me on the front of the truck at 60 mph. The driver told the CHP officer that I changed lanes into him. The camera would have made my case easier, although the officer and my insurer believed me, thankfully. I bought an extra cable and mounting bracket, so it takes only a moment to switch between cars.


wow those are some nice cameras


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I use a Blackvue 650 dual ca, one for forward facing out of windshield and the other right behind it that records in the cabin of my car. I have a separate camera attached to top center of inside rear window. So that's 3 cams recording at all times. That 650 is a sweet camera.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Markisonit said:


> I use a Blackvue 650 dual ca, one for forward facing out of windshield and the other right behind it that records in the cabin of my car. I have a separate camera attached to top center of inside rear window. So that's 3 cams recording at all times. That 650 is a sweet camera.


That is an awesome camera $$$ !!!
I use a $25.00 camera that I bought in Belgium it has night vision and HD that records on a SD Card. 
I should buy a few and sell them here.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

I mounted my previous iphone5 behind my rearview mirror and I run a dashcam app on it.

It takes HD quality front or rear facing video, (not both) it records location data and has G-force settings in case of impact incidents.

Very pleased with this setup, made my own mount to make it easy-on / easy-off.

Interesting events may be saved by touching the screen, otherwise the video is overwritten.

The image quality is great, even at night, also sound recording is possible

No need for sd cards, I can send video to youtube or anywhere else.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> I mounted my previous iphone5 behind my rearview mirror and I run a dashcam app on it.


Your avatar reminds me of how my car looks. Very cool. The more devices, the better!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Would you friends with experience please recommend a good in-cab camera/recording system? I'm looking for a dash cam that has duel lenses for internal & external recording but I need some guidance from anyone whose got a good system. I'm not looking for road only shots nor would I like to debate this idea either. Just the technology folks. Any success stories out there? Thanks so much.


if you have a camera in the car make sure you don't keep and record video of your passengers having sex because if you put it on the web or sell it on video you will have some legal Problems


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

victorious52 said:


> i think the main thing also is recording time! i think m y 32 gb records for 9 hours! if i witness an accident, i will sell the memory card to the victim, then sell a fake memory card to the person at fault at double the first price!


great idea also if you record a man or a woman having sex with someone other than their wife or husband you could also sell that to them for much more money


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Would you friends with experience please recommend a good in-cab camera/recording system? I'm looking for a dash cam that has duel lenses for internal & external recording but I need some guidance from anyone whose got a good system. I'm not looking for road only shots nor would I like to debate this idea either. Just the technology folks. Any success stories out there? Thanks so much.


best way to make money is to get a reality TV show to put cameras in your car and that way you can record people trying to carjack you choke you rob you or you can record them while they are having sex for a TV show the extra money is actually more than you can make driving


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> I would care about the quality, otherwise why have it. Any camera system would need to record in cab- at night at low light. Audio is an even bigger plus. Budget is whatever it needs to be.


this is a valuable tool especially when a customer attack shoes such as put the gun to your head or tries to rob you or stab you that way its on record you can go on youtube and watch what happens to drivers later


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

What about cameras that are duals? One to show the back and one to show the road ahead of you?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

OCBob said:


> What about cameras that are duals? One to show the back and one to show the road ahead of you?


Thats the Blackvue 650. I have the rear camera recording inside of car for quality reasons and have a separate camera shooting out the back window.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

My 3 cents (adjusted for inflation):

* Go to a major electronics or camera store (Best Buy, B & H, Adorama). Find the guy in the video department and ask his personal opinion.
* Check Amazon. Read the actual reviews.
* Find forums on DVR, surveillance, and dash-cam topics.
* In NYC particularly, a great source for dashcams are the Chinese-owned small computer stores. Excellent prices and a surprisingly good quality. Might hold true for other big cities too.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dandy driver said:


> if you have a camera in the car make sure you don't keep and record video of your passengers having sex because if you put it on the web or sell it on video you will have some legal Problems


I thought I'd just keep it for personal use.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought I'd just keep it for personal use.


LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> Would you friends with experience please recommend a good in-cab camera/recording system? I'm looking for a dash cam that has duel lenses for internal & external recording but I need some guidance from anyone whose got a good system. I'm not looking for road only shots nor would I like to debate this idea either. Just the technology folks. Any success stories out there? Thanks so much.


Uber may want to revise their advertising.

"While riding with Uber, your activities will be recorded in order to assure a quality experience."

"Your driver will maintain and archive video of all your activities and conversations while sharing the Uber Platform."

Last ride I'd ever take. Don't pick me up and shove a camera in my face.

BTW: Hand 'em over ...now!


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Uber may want to revise their advertising.
> 
> "While riding with Uber, your activities will be recorded in order to assure a quality experience."
> 
> ...


Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2015)

CNJtrepreneur said:


> Obvious troll is obvious.


What's obvious? What troll? Huh?


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

mike888 said:


> What's obvious? What troll? Huh?


Unless that was sarcasm. In which case, disregard my reply.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> this is a valuable tool especially when a customer attack shoes such as put the gun to your head or tries to rob you or stab you that way its on record you can go on youtube and watch what happens to drivers later


The only problem with that is it would show me jamming on the brakes and cleaning the crook's clock, thus inviting a dumb suit.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I thought I'd just keep it for personal use.


Ewwwww


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

mike888 said:


> Uber may want to revise their advertising.
> 
> "While riding with Uber, your activities will be recorded in order to assure a quality experience."
> 
> ...


Yeah, I would not want a cam in my face either. I am trying to fund something that would not be visible. The only reason I would have it would be to protect myself against a misconduct allegation.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Check out this thread for commentaries ...https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam-buying-assistance.16590/

Or go here for product list...http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/category/rear-view-mirror/

These seem to be really popular. However, if you're getting a camera set up, you might consider audio as well. I'm looking to install three cameras. 2 of these little dudes here, one duel with audio.
..http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/transcend-drivepro-200/


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KrazyKlownz said:


> Check out this thread for commentaries ...https://uberpeople.net/threads/dashcam-buying-assistance.16590/
> 
> Or go here for product list...http://dashboardcamerareviews.com/category/rear-view-mirror/
> 
> ...


No audio on these correct? What were you going to get with audio?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Yeah, I would not want a cam in my face either. I am trying to fund something that would not be visible. The only reason I would have it would be to protect myself against a misconduct allegation.


I figure if pax don't like it they can always cancel.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No audio on these correct? What were you going to get with audio?


Still looking.


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

be careful with audio recording, in some states it's illegal to record audio conversation unless consented by both parties.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm in SF. I'll be focusing on Lyft and sidecar. Everyone that gets in will be told I'm doing a rideshare YouTube show. We'll be discussing the platforms and how everyone can benefit better. Also, let's not forget the drunk'n moments, and taxi cab confessions. Bwughahahah


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

azndriver87 said:


> be careful with audio recording, in some states it's illegal to record audio conversation unless consented by both parties.


I'm not in one if them. And I consider myself part of the conversation after a few words exchanged. And if I had to pull up the audio to prove something it would be because we were having a verbal altercation anyway or they were talking about illegal activity. Either way the chances of me having an issue are slim.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I figure if pax don't like it they can always cancel.


You're right of course, but I dont e


azndriver87 said:


> be careful with audio recording, in some states it's illegal to record audio conversation unless consented by both parties.


I would do it anyways. I'd rather have a lawyer snivel at me for making an "illegal" recording in MY car than have a drunk tell lavish lies and get burned for that.

I think I would just find a way to inject myself in the conversation to get around this issue.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Get a small sticker to place on both rear seat door windows that states that everything in this car is recorded.
I'm not doing this for any other reason than to protect myself against an erroneous, trumped up charge.
Don't want to ride? don't get in.!


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Markisonit said:


> Get a small sticker to place on both rear seat door windows that states that everything in this car is recorded.
> I'm not doing this for any other reason than to protect myself against an erroneous, trumped up charge.
> Don't want to ride? don't get in.!


Good intentions regarding the sticker, but how many folks do you think would cancel the ride? I was thinking of keeping the cams on the d/l. Like you, I just want to protect myself against a phony allegation of misconduct.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Good intentions regarding the sticker, but how many folks do you think would cancel the ride? I was thinking of keeping the cams on the d/l. Like you, I just want to protect myself against a phony allegation of misconduct.


If I have been otw for 6 minutes and they cancel because of a sticker, I'll get the $6 cancellation fee and don't have to complete the trip. $$$ ahead.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Markisonit said:


> If I have been otw for 6 minutes and they cancel because of a sticker, I'll get the $6 cancellation fee and don't have to complete the trip. $$$ ahead.


Maybe u get a cancellation fee, but I would hate to lose a trip across town over a sticker.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

I notice on every cab that I see that there is a sticker that states that everything inside the car is being recorded.


----------



## CNJtrepreneur (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh great, the Chinese Shit-Show Amazon sellers have found this forum.


----------



## Millheap (May 20, 2015)

You can find one on this forum dashcamtalk, there are reviews, retailers.


----------



## neilmilson (May 13, 2015)

Millheap said:


> You can find one on this forum dashcamtalk, there are reviews, retailers.


Ahh, Protruly is a Chinese seller. Promoting youself?

Gopro and Blackvue recommended.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I use this. It is sold under several names. You can find it on eBay for less.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I believe in Georgia, _audio _recording is a single-party consent state. In other words, only one person needs to know that _audio_ is being recorded and that person can be you. On the other hand, _video_ recording requires the consent of all parties. Perhaps visibility counts for consent, maybe it doesn't.

Audio can be a benefit - especially if you don't have to let them know. Like the sound of puking, or moans and groans.

There are several decent Dash-cam apps and mounts that can be used. With my Samsung Galaxy S5, I mount it to the left of the wheel on the glass. It does multiple functions: dash cam (forward only), audio recorder, nav, Uber app, BT phone, etc. And the best part is that you can really take advantage of the removable 64 or 128 GB Micro SD cards (unlike iPhone, or even - gasp - the NEW Samsungs  ).


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I instaleld this today: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B010GYYSU2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Here is a page that has legal info regarding interior recording by state. A number of places sell stickers you can place on the car window (or inside) that notify people a camera is present. http://www.palmvid.com/content/support/legal-information-regarding-audio-and-video-recording.html


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

GrandpaD said:


> Here is a page that has legal info regarding interior recording by state. A number of places sell stickers you can place on the car window (or inside) that notify people a camera is present. http://www.palmvid.com/content/support/legal-information-regarding-audio-and-video-recording.html


Good info. I keep the audio recording turned off anyway. I would not want that ending up in court.


----------

